# Can Alcohol cause/trigger IBS?



## 16129

I'm 98% sure i've got IBS. I'm not sure what developed/triggered it, but I've been wondering if alcohol could've done it. Around 9 months back i've been really stressed out, unhappy, and drinking that stuff whenever I could grab a hold of it. You guys know how in those bottles it says, "Some side effects may result in health problems"? This is one of those 'what if' types of questions...Could IBS be the result of alcohol?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Alcohol can cause diarreha in some people, but I'm not sure drinking heavily would cause IBS in any sort of after the drinking stops sort of way.Stressed out and unhappy on it's own seems to often occur around the start of IBS for some whether or not people self-medicate with alcohol. GI infections are also a major event at the start of IBS for a lot of people.K.


----------



## 23682

Alcohol never bothered my IBS before but lately I'm been getting D the day after a night of drinking.


----------



## 15341

I dont drink and havent done for a while for two reasons, one being that i am taking prescribed medication so i dont want to risk anything there and also because i do wonder whether booze of any kind would cause things to kick off or not, interesting topic!!! I know alcohol can cause D if you drink a lot of it, but also beer and the like contains wheat etc. which i know for some ppl (me included) wheat can aggravate the situation again part of the reason why i just avoid it like the plague


----------

